

Chemistry Ph.D. Student Turned Her Thesis into a Comic Book - JohnHammersley
http://mentalfloss.com/article/63280/chemistry-phd-student-turned-her-thesis-comic-book

======
JohnHammersley
This is a pretty cool thing to decide to do, and even more impressive to be
able to pull it off. Here's the link to her site with more details on the
"Atomic Size Matters" comic she created:
[http://www.veronicaberns.com/atomicsizematters/](http://www.veronicaberns.com/atomicsizematters/)

~~~
billconan
Cool indeed! as once a phd I hate reading papers. they are unnecessarily
complex, even though the ideas are simple. a lot of times, they are complex
for the purpose of looking professional and being accepted, not for the
purpose of understanding.

I also want to do something similar myself. my first plan is a comic about
bitcoin. I understand how difficult it is to pull it off.

btw, I love writeLaTeX!

~~~
JohnHammersley
On a related note, a really cool thing happened at a conference I went to last
year -- there was an artist in the audience who sketched the talks as they
were given to produce a single page thought-bubble summary!! They looked
amazing, and generated a lot of discussion in the pub afterwards :)

Not sure if they're all online, but the one of me is here:
[https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TIBDmf66Q5WPBF3ZBzKY](https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TIBDmf66Q5WPBF3ZBzKY)

PS: Thanks re writeLaTeX -- exciting times ahead (we relaunched as Overleaf at
the start of the year and things are growing pretty quickly!)

~~~
billconan
yes, I also know Overleaf. Good stuff. you are solving real problems, wish you
success. :)

